

Ask HN: Review our webapp - Apollo - hitonagashi

Link: www.useapollo.com<p>Hi there,<p>We are a small Ruby on Rails shop, based in Shropshire(UK), and we've been using Apollo to collaborate with our clients on designs for sites. Based on some feedback, we've released it for general use.<p>We intend for the core functionality to remain free, and we'd appreciate any feedback on features the community might find useful. This isn't aimed at the high end graphic design company market, it's just something that's simple to use for quick feedback from a team or client. If there's any reason why you wouldn't use it, or any suggestions about how we can improve it, please let us know.<p>Thanks for reading! :)
Joe Pym
27 Stars
======
Vandy_Travis
You should work on your copy on the main page. It isn't clear exactly what the
app does. You discuss what it _is_ (a way to get comments from another group),
but I had trouble trying to picture exactly how it works. As near I can tell,
I work on a doc (image, whatever), then can share it with other people who can
comment on it, within a protected area of a site. That isn't too clear from
the front page.

~~~
hitonagashi
Thanks for the feedback! :). It's very much appreciated. And yes, that is how
it works.

------
saurabh
You solved my problem there. Just make sure it can be used to clients
intuitively and you're on.

~~~
hitonagashi
We currently use it with our clients, and we haven't had any problems with it.

From the client side, when you invite someone, they get sent a link with a url
in, that automatically logs them into the image, and it's one click image
commenting in exactly the same manner as the designers side. They also get
emailed when new notes get added by you, with a link in each email so they can
go to the proof.

If we have any issues with clients, we'll be the first ones looking to update
the UI...without the clients, it's pretty much a useless tool after all.

